# Some of my motorized scooters and bikes.



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 14, 2014)

1959 Cushman red (with truck), 1950 Moto scoot (red), 1952 Black is an Ambassador Whizzer, Little red one with two kids is a 1947 Doodlebug.  Big one is a Cushman three wheeler.


----------



## racie35 (Dec 15, 2014)

Im pretty much green over that ambassador...I've been looking for a frame for several years...I'm too jealous to type more


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I rolled it out to the garbage because it got dusty.  They will pick it up tomorrow.


----------

